# Why isn't Bay Club included in HGVC top list



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2018)

Why does it not come up within the list of Hilton Resorts.  Can it be tagged as a HGVC property?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2018)

which resort code are we talking about?  looking up bay club comes up with about 20 in the database =)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2018)

Bay Club at Waikoloa

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...island/the-bay-club-at-waikoloa-beach-resort/

3684 in RCI


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2018)

easy enough to add!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2018)

that was fast. 

Thanks


----------

